# YouTube strange subjects to watch



## Darlofan

Keeping it clean!

What do you like watching online that would seem strange to others(and yourself.)
Not sure how but I've got into watching a guy in Scotland called the hoof gp. He looks after cows and bulls hooves up in Scotland. Fascinating watching him, the equipment and tools used plus clearly passionate about what he does, films and edits in an interesting way too. 

I do watch other stuff that I need help with or am interested in but cows feet are completely left field😂


----------



## AndyQash

Not sure if this is strange, but I've really got into Harry's Farm.


----------



## The happy goat

People pressure washing carpets, driveways, the police, bad driving and anything else that looks interesting....oh yeah car cleaning!

God I’m bored!


----------



## Caledoniandream

Pakistani truck, amazing how they can make something from nothing 





Hand tools rescue, absolute a gem, funny no stupid music or comments, and he is an old fashioned craftsman and his antique tools are something else 





Mustie, Canadian wheeler dealer in anything that can make a few bob, lawnmowers, vans, seadoo's, genny's and so on 





And of course Steve's small engine saloon good stuf


----------



## Darlofan

The happy goat said:


> People pressure washing carpets, driveways, the police, bad driving and anything else that looks interesting....oh yeah car cleaning!
> 
> God I'm bored!


They're normal to me😀


----------



## Darlofan

Caledoniandream said:


> Pakistani truck, amazing how they can make something from nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand tools rescue, absolute a gem, funny no stupid music or comments, and he is an old fashioned craftsman and his antique tools are something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustie, Canadian wheeler dealer in anything that can make a few bob, lawnmowers, vans, seadoo's, genny's and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course Steve's small engine saloon good stuf


Hand tools rescue I like the sound of.


----------



## The happy goat

Darlofan said:


> They're normal to me😀


Don't feel so bad now! :lol:


----------



## Kenan

Watching people cleaning their cars, well it's worse really as they spend most of the time talking about what they are doing 

To Joe public would be like watching people washing up or something, oh I have an idea . . . Where's my marigolds and camera


----------



## muzzer

Wood turning, one channel in particular - Matt Jordan i think his name is -makes some outrageous stuff from what appear to be old tree stumps and chunks of wood nobody else wants.

Very therapuetic indeed.


----------



## ikon66

Ear wax removal. Blackhead cleaning. Botfly lava removal


----------



## Darlofan

ikon66 said:


> Ear wax removal. Blackhead cleaning. Botfly lava removal


Botfly removal are fascinating 😂


----------



## Exotica

Soft white underbelly

American interviews from pimps to drug dealers.

This one , the Whitaker family is a eye opener


----------



## Philb1965

Exotica said:


> Soft white underbelly
> 
> American interviews from pimps to drug dealers.
> 
> This one , the Whitaker family is a eye opener


Uncomfortable watch that's for sure.


----------



## Kerr

Philb1965 said:


> Uncomfortable watch that's for sure.


I just skimmed over it and was thinking the very same.


----------



## Ctreanor13

Mostly car related stuff: detailing, drifting, rallying, tuning etc.

Also restorations of any kind. Found a great chainsaw rebuild last week lol


----------



## Kerr

This guy's channel popped up in my recommendations this morning.






Looks like he's got a few interesting videos making his radio controlled car.


----------



## muzzer

Also found myself watching VinWiki for the car stories, some of them are great including the story about the Whittington Brothers going to Le Mans in '79


----------



## RS3

Discovered Bo Duke's channel this morning.
Some great vids about the General Lee.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-FlextKdns7g0IROC9RmEA


----------



## Stoner

The usual car stuff from detailing and car restoration. But a few others too:

Ozzyman Reviews - this guy voices over almost anything and he wickedly funny. His language is choice though so make sure no kids around or don't watch if don't like swearing!

Life Noggin - some really odd questions answered by a block drawing. Very clever

BoatTEST - having owned a couple of smallish boats, its great to see the reviews of the super yachts and the ridiculous lengths the millionaires go to to have the most toys!


----------



## woodycivic

Exotica said:


> Soft white underbelly
> 
> American interviews from pimps to drug dealers.
> 
> This one , the Whitaker family is a eye opener


Just watched it now. It is very wierd and uncomfortable to watch. Imagine breaking down and that been the only place for miles for any kind of help.


----------



## spyk3d

I like the "First we Feast" youtube channel. Always an interesting chat and funny to watch their reactions as the wings get hotter as they go.


----------



## chris.t

Ozzy Man Reviews are always worth a watch.


----------



## vsideboy

Darlofan said:


> Keeping it clean!
> 
> What do you like watching online that would seem strange to others(and yourself.)
> Not sure how but I've got into watching a guy in Scotland called the hoof gp. He looks after cows and bulls hooves up in Scotland. Fascinating watching him, the equipment and tools used plus clearly passionate about what he does, films and edits in an interesting way too.
> 
> I do watch other stuff that I need help with or am interested in but cows feet are completely left field&#55357;&#56834;


haha Cow Detailing.

I've taken an interest in watching people restoring old rusty and potentially scrapped items, padlocks, bench grinders, katanas, zippo lighters etc.


----------



## nicks16v

My subscriptions are crazy, so varied, apart from the car detailing and car channels. These are a few of my favourites at the moment.

Food Review Club (Local Fast Food reviews, pretty funny guy and honest and to the point)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCE6pncSIQilTxtTyYgtGrrg

Positive Couple (About making cool things from Resin)
https://www.youtube.com/user/pozitivnajaparochka

Harald Baldr (Travelling around the world)
https://www.youtube.com/c/HaraldBaldr

Restore it ( restoring BMW e30)
https://www.youtube.com/c/RestoreIt

Backyardboyz (salvage repairing)
https://www.youtube.com/c/BackYardBoyz

Life with Malamutes ( about this couple that Vlog their life with their two dogs and Cat - Cool Pets)
https://www.youtube.com/c/LifewithMalamutes

Simon Wilson (Travelling on a budget)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQCrKxBj5Id79syQEsY2Qxg

Mark Wiens Migrationology (food and Travel)
https://www.youtube.com/user/migrationology

Big on Spice - Mark Wiens
https://www.youtube.com/c/BigOnSpiceMarkWiens/videos

Best ever food review show (food and travel - Pretty funny)
https://www.youtube.com/user/sonnysidevideos

The Food Ranger ( Food and Travel)
https://www.youtube.com/user/thefoodranger/featured

MrKesavaraj (High End Hotel Reviews around the world, he can be a bit irritating but they are really in depth and informative, very useful if you are planning on staying at one of these places, also from England so easy to understand)
https://www.youtube.com/user/MrKesavaraj

The list goes on and on


----------



## Darlofan

vsideboy said:


> haha Cow Detailing.
> 
> I've taken an interest in watching people restoring old rusty and potentially scrapped items, padlocks, bench grinders, katanas, zippo lighters etc.


The Repair Shop on tv is a breath of TV fresh air at the moment.


----------



## vsideboy

Darlofan said:


> The Repair Shop on tv is a breath of TV fresh air at the moment.


haha I'd break more than I repaired probably.


----------



## The Cueball

Rescue & Restore  is a really good channel.

and this guy build dioramas.. I have no interest in building them, but really enjoy watching the process he goes through.. Luke Towan

and for a bit of true crime, from an Irish point of view... That Chapter

:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

I like Mr Beast, yes he’s an idiot and pulls some silly stunts but he actually uses his status and wealth to help and gives to others. Over 40 million subscribers can’t be wrong.lol


----------



## Darlofan

The Cueball said:


> Rescue & Restore  is a really good channel.
> 
> and this guy build dioramas.. I have no interest in building them, but really enjoy watching the process he goes through.. Luke Towan
> 
> and for a bit of true crime, from an Irish point of view... That Chapter
> 
> :thumb:


Rescue and Restore I'm now subscribed to thanks:thumb:

Also, not sure how, subscribed to this guy 



 he does ice camping videos, looks cool but bloody cold as well!


----------



## Gas head

been looking at snow blowing with domestic tractors and attachments, now on the look out for a small john deere myself and hoping for deep snow!


----------



## Darlofan

Don't ask how(even I don't know) but now watching a guy called Mavrick camping on frozen lakes(I think in Canada or N America) and also a guy called will in London that camps in deserted car parks, quiet areas in London in a converted Ford Galaxy.


----------



## VenomUK

I've seen the odd one about the lad in the galaxy. I like ones that camp with makeshift shelters and make fires and cook stuff with basic tools.


----------

